# New Gazebo finally finished



## Markw84 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been quite busy the past few weeks building the gazebo to go over the sunken patio next to our pond at the turtle and tortoise resort. Our "resort" was quite a project as some of you have followed. The gazebo was always planned but I rested and waited to do that project. So now with the pond up an running for over two years now, we finally have our gazebo and a great entertaining area for all seasons. Under the eaves and above all five windows I installed lights shining down into the pond. Makes a spectacular seating area and view at night as well.

A few views from the various areas of the "Turtle and Tortoise Resort" to show off my latest build. As usual, I did everything myself and used a design that was very labor intensive, but I wanted the aesthetics to match as a main viewing and living area for the "resort".

What you see as you first enter the back yard through our main sliding door:




Standing in the Sulcata yard. Crush is enjoying the shade created!




Standing on the upper patio looking down on the pond. Can see the covered dipping pool, then the outdoor kitchen and finally just see the Burmese Star area in the extreme background...




Finally, to give a view showing most of the pond and upper pond area, a view from next to the upper waterfall looking downstream... You can see the upper patio on the left and the Sulcata yard beyond.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Sep 25, 2017)

How beautiful.


----------



## Carol S (Sep 25, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Shaif (Sep 25, 2017)

O my god. You could charge admission. So gorgeous.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Sep 25, 2017)

What is your day job?


----------



## GeorgetheredfootTortoise (Sep 25, 2017)

This is awesome!


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2017)

Okay, I got ya. You called it a resort, so I'm booking my vaca. 7 days for two, with a tortoise yard view please. 
Hmmm, breakfast and dinner nightly under the gazebo. Cocktails in the pool, I'll go out for lunch.


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2017)

Man, I'd love your work to be in my yard. Beautiful.


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 26, 2017)

wellington said:


> Okay, I got ya. You called it a resort, so I'm booking my vaca. 7 days for two, with a tortoise yard view please.
> Hmmm, breakfast and dinner nightly under the gazebo. Cocktails in the pool, I'll go out for lunch.


You haven't even asked my rates... 7 days, breakfast and dinner! Hmmmm indeed!


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 26, 2017)

I went out last night and took some pictures at night as Brenda and I (and the dogs) were enjoying the patio...


----------



## wellington (Sep 26, 2017)

Rates greatly discounted though for forum members right? 
I'm positive that's in the rules some place
Oh wait, Brenda is my sisters name. Must be a discount in there some place too.


----------



## wellington (Sep 26, 2017)

I just can't say enough about your design and work. Were/are you an architect or a contractor that work on lots of resort type places? I know you are retired, if I remember correctly. 
Feeling like your on vacation at your home must be a great way to celebrate daily life.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2017)

Your filter works GO-O-O-O-D!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2017)

Magical… is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## bouaboua (Sep 26, 2017)

Markw84 said:


> You haven't even asked my rates... 7 days, breakfast and dinner! Hmmmm indeed!



I will pay any price........

I'm just speechless.......


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks all for the nice comments. We are very pleased with how it has come out and enjoy our "resort" a lot. Much rather be outside than inside. Love how it came together with the pond and tortoise enclosures all visible from where we choose to sit. Really can enjoy the chelonians!



wellington said:


> Rates greatly discounted though for forum members right?
> I'm positive that's in the rules some place
> Oh wait, Brenda is my sisters name. Must be a discount in there some place too.



Ok Barb - there are discounts for forum members with 113 trophy points! However, there is an extra tax for duplicate names!



wellington said:


> I just can't say enough about your design and work. Were/are you an architect or a contractor that work on lots of resort type places? I know you are retired, if I remember correctly.
> Feeling like your on vacation at your home must be a great way to celebrate daily life.



As a young man, in my first "career" I was in construction and became a construction superintendent at a quite young age. The contractors seemed to like me and they enjoyed showing me the tricks of the trades as they worked and I oversaw construction on all aspects. I had to know the building codes to be sure everything passed inspections and completed on time. Great learning. My brother and I also then completely rebuilt a few houses on our own doing most everything ourselves. I enjoy traveling and always take photos of things I see that catch my eye - from resorts to the Monterey Bay Aquarium. Always getting ideas on what I would like to create.



Yvonne G said:


> Your filter works GO-O-O-O-D!!!



Lots of research over the years and trial and error, learning on 8 different ponds I have built. Without totally clear water, the window concept becomes useless. Did you read the last post I did on how I built the pond? It was completely on filtration and my learnings.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 27, 2017)

Really really nice. A work of love - love the night time shots/feeding. Do share more pix!


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 27, 2017)

Sweeet! I remember your old place and that was a dream backyard. This place is just as amazing and keeps getting better! thanks for the updates and keep them coming 

Kyle


----------



## Jenni (Sep 29, 2017)

WOW. That is AMAZING! Well done!!!


----------

